# pro rata arrangements for "ICT Business and Systems Analysts"



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Hiya,

Just curious. As per the following link, 

SkillSelect

they mention of a pro-rated arrangement for the "ICT Business and Systems Analysts" occupation ONLY.

Could someone please explain to me what this means.

As per the website, there are only 20 slots left, out of the 1380 made available. If the remaining slots are filled in the invitation round held on the 23rd, would the pro-rated arrangement allow further openings?


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

airwolf said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just curious. As per the following link,
> 
> ...


As long as the occupation continues to exist on SOL, you will get the invitation later. The 60s were invited until April and 65s were invited until near current time, so it is not that far away. From 1st July, you will have a new occupation ceiling, so likely they will use up the remained 20 slots at the last round but set 2611 free from pro arrangement from the new financial year.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Could you kindly explain to me how the pro rata arrangement works? 

I just submitted my EOI with 65 points under the 'Systems Analyst' occupation for the subclass 189. So inquisitive as to how this would affect my chances


----------



## kyoizanag (Mar 29, 2014)

airwolf said:


> Could you kindly explain to me how the pro rata arrangement works?
> 
> I just submitted my EOI with 65 points under the 'Systems Analyst' occupation for the subclass 189. So inquisitive as to how this would affect my chances


The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is: 
invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)

The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.

But DIBP could do whatever they want. Just like in the 26/5 round, they used hundreds if not 1000 invitations on 2611 while the remaining slots were less than 100.

With 65 points, you are highly possible to get invited in the fist round of July, or even on 23/6, if you are lucky.


----------



## airwolf (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank You very much for the detailed explanation.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

kyoizanag said:


> The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is:
> invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.
> ...



Very nice explaination! Thanks!!


----------



## Alice0089 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello,

I am unable to understand how this thing works.
I have 60 points and I have applied for 190(State Nominated) for Occupation ID 2613(Software and Applications Programmers).


----------



## captainm (Jul 30, 2015)

kyoizanag said:


> The unofficial explanation to the pro rata arrangement is:
> invitations will be issued for current round = (occupation ceiling - slots used)/rounds left(including current round)
> 
> The objective is to protect the high pointers who submitted EOI throughout the financial year would be invited. Imagine the occupation ceiling is 1000, but it runs out after 6 months due to popularity and DIBP close it, then the 65s, 70s submitted after that have to wait for next year.
> ...


Can someone please explain how the same occupation would be treated if it wasn't subject to pro-rata? My understanding is if the occupation isn't pro rata then in fact the occupation ceilling is the limit of every invitation rounds which obviously wouldn't be reached. Besides, in such situation points are not important.


----------



## sidsniper (Feb 17, 2016)

*Did you get PR?*

Hi,

Did you get PR for australia yet? Please let me know


----------

